# November 2012



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just got a hot flash after reading a email from mlappin about the Obamas' trips at our expense. We all know folks who voted for Obama and even maybe some of our folks voted for Obama. BUT.....during the 14 months coming, ask folks that you know that could vote again for Obama this one simple question..... "Are you better off now than you were 3 plus years ago?" This insanity has to stop. We cannot print more money to solve our woes. May God have mercy on this country.









Sincerest Regards,
Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well not to poke a open sore with a stick or anything, but some folks that are on government assistance probably are better off now than three years ago. Not to mention all the folks taking positions in all the new jobs he created. Of course they are vastly over paid government jobs, but hey, jobs are jobs right?


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm afraid I see no winners 14 months from now either . Just more of the same ol tell them what they want to hear !


----------

